# Neue mechanische Tastatur



## Kastian (23. Januar 2018)

Hallo Community von PC Games,

Das hier ist mein erster Forum Eintrag, daher weiß ich nicht genau, wie das ganze so abläuft 

Jedoch bräuchte ich euren Rat, ob ihr mir mechanische Tastatur in jeglichen Formen und Farben empfehlen könnt?

Momentan besitze ich die Logitech G910 Spectrum Spark und muss ehrlich gestehen, das ich nicht so zufrieden bin. Für den damaligen Kaufpreis von 200€ oder 180€, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, lässt die Qualität echt zu wünschen übrig. Empfinden ist wohlbekannt oftmals anders, doch der Ausschlaggebende Punkt ist ja oftmals die Werbung, weshalb man sich dann für irgendwelche "Marken" entscheidet ^^.
An sich ist die Tastatur natürlich nicht ganz so schoimm, aber ich bräuchte einfach mal eine Abwechslung und vielleicht habt ihr ja Erfahrungen mit Tastaturen gemacht, bei denen ihr sagen könnt, die war super, würde ich wieder kaufen .

Preis ist erstmal egal, bin auf eure Vorschläge gespannt! Und im besten Fall in Richtung mechanische Tastatur.

Dankeschön im Vorraus!


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2018)

Was genau fandest du denn an der G910 nicht gut? 

Die Auswahl ist halt riesig, und es gibt mehrere Faktoren:

- Tasten-Art => es gibt welche ohne Feedback, also ohne Widerstand an dem Punkt, ab dem die Taste als "gedrückt" gilt, und es gibt es welche mit Feedback. Es gibt welche mit einem hörbaren Klicken und welche ohne. Und es gibt Kombinationen aus beidem, also schon mal 4 Grund-Typen. Dann kann es je nach Hersteller auch noch Tasten geben, bei denen man etwas fester drücken muss, damit die Taste sich überhaupt bewegt. All das kann "Geschmackssache" sein.

- Zusatztasten => manche wollen mind 15 "Befehle" einprogrammieren, die sie über Sondertasten schnell abrufen können, andere brauchen so was nicht.

- Beleuchtung => manche wollen keine, manche wollen eine, manche wollen eine, bei denen auch noch die Farbe der Beleuchtung frei wählbar sind, und manche wollen frei wählbare Farben für jede einzelne Taste und vlt sogar noch Effekte wie zB eine "Farbwelle", die rhythmisch über die Tastatur wandert usw.

- Nummernpad => ja, nein?


Hier kannst du dazu auch was lesen, wobei die Kaufempfehlungen auf der zweiten Seite natürlich schon was alt sind (Artikel von 10/2016) und am besten nicht zu beachten sind Tastaturen für Gamer: Kauftipps und Marktübersicht  aber Seite 1 und Seite 2.1 sind sicher interessant


----------



## Kastian (24. Januar 2018)

Da bin ich relativ offen 
Ein Numpad wäre nicht verkehrt und ob Beleuchtung oder nicht ist mir auch relativ, Hauptsache die Haptik stimmt! 
Die Zusatztasten, habe ich persönlich noch nie benutzt, falls welche dran sein sollten ist das ok, falls nicht, ist mir das auch recht.

Auf jeden Fall, danke für den Link!


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2018)

Naja, die Art der Tasten ist halt das Allerwichtigste, und da ist es Geschmackssache, was einem besser gefällt. Viele Gamer schwören auf MX-Red (kein Feedback, kein Klicken), aber ich kenne auch viele, die deswegen ne Red kauften und damit gar nicht zurechtkamen, weil sie zu oft aus versehen drückten oder dachten, sie hätten gedrückt, aber den Auslösepunkt noch nicht erreicht hatten.  

Ich selber mag die "MX Brown", die geben ein leichtes Feedback, so dass man nie zu "wenig" drückt, klicken aber nicht nervig. Es gibt von manchen Hersteller auch "eigene" tasten, die andere Namen als die MX-Tasten haben, aber im Artikel steht dazu sicher eine Erklärung. zB hat Razer "Orange" statt "Brown"

Nur mal als Beispiel: LED frei wählbar pro Taste, MX-Brown, Numpad => https://www.caseking.de/cougar-attack-x3-rgb-gaming-tastatur-mx-brown-de-layout-gata-798.html?sPartner=185&utm_source=geizhals&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=geizhals&campaign=psm/geizhals   oder  https://www.amazon.de/dp/B016LHNPFM

Oder die Orion G910 - keine Ahnung, ob di anders als die "Spark" ist, aber die soll an sich recht gut sein: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01GHP1IDY  die Romer-G-Tasten sind ähnlich wie die MX Brown


----------



## Zybba (25. Januar 2018)

Wie Herbboy schon gefragt hat: Was gefiel dir an der G910 nicht?


Ich persönlich bin Fan von den Corsair Mechas. Hauptsächlich wegen des Alu Chassis.
Das wirkt hochwertig und sieht gut aus.

Ich nutze immer noch das erste Modell, die Corsair K60.
Was mir mit am besten daran gefällt ist das Rädchen für die Lautstärke. 
Da gewöhnt man sich sehr dran. Das Rädchen haben die aktuellen Modelle auch noch.

Allerdings scheinen die nur noch Mechas mit LED zu haben. Das ist halt ein unnötiger Aufpreis, wenn du das Feature nicht benötigst.
Generell sind deren Modelle wohl recht hochpreisig.


*Das war natürlich nur meine subjektive Meinung. Erfahrung mit anderen Corsair Modellen bzw. anderen Mecha Marken habe ich überhaupt nicht.*


----------



## Kastian (27. Januar 2018)

Danke schon mal für die Rückmeldung!

Am Tippen liegt es gar nicht, damit kommt ich zurecht. Haptik und Qualität sind eher meine Kritikpunkte, die ich arg zu bemängeln habe bei der G910.


----------



## MichaelG (27. Januar 2018)

Das kann ich nun überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Ich finde die Qualität der G910 vollkommen ok.


----------



## McDrake (27. Januar 2018)

Tastaturen und Mäuse sind für mich wie Schuhe: Die muss man einfach mal richtig in Aktion testen. Nicht alles ist für jeden bequem, vor allem wenn man alte Gewohnheiten beibehalten möchte.

Aber bitte die Teile auch da kaufen, wo man ausprobieren kann und nicht zu Hause im Netz den billigsten Anbieter aussuchen!


----------



## Gareas (27. Januar 2018)

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr die Razor Ornata Chroma geholt. Finde diese Qualitativ sehr hochwertig und sie hat nicht so hohe Tasten wie andere Gaming Tastaturen. Aber das ist natürlich wie die anderen schon gesagt haben Geschmackssache. Zudem ist sie schön kompakt und nimmt nicht so viel Platz weg auf dem Tisch. Di de ganzen Zusatztasten auf meiner alten Tastatur habe ich nie wirklich benutzt. 

Razer Ornata Chroma Gaming Tastatur (mit den Mecha-Membran Tasten, Chroma RGB Beleuchtung und Ergonomischen Design mit Handballenauflage) https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01LQ4BMEQ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_sagBAbE22K1CW

Habe sie damals für 70€ im Angebot bekommen.


----------



## Kastian (27. Januar 2018)

Auch nicht schlecht, aber stört diese riesigen Handablage nicht ein wenig?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2018)

idr kann man solche Ablagen auch einfach weglassen.


----------



## Gareas (28. Januar 2018)

Die Handballenablage wird magnetisch befestigt. Lässt sich also jederzeit leicht entfernen. Das Leder ist aber sehr weich und angenehm. Aber wenn du sie nicht brauchst, tust sie halt an die Seite.


----------

